# Got some good news



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just had another PET scan and the results came back - no tumor. The last one remaining is now gone and there is no sign of Cancer at this time. Looks like we'll do a few more chemo sessions and call it good. If anyone doesn't believe in the power of prayer they need to let me tell them my story. Wife is still clear as well. Now, maybe I can find some time to get back in the shop. Thanks for all the prayers and concerns - they sure helped.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Most EXCELLENT news, Tom.. So happy for you and the Bride... Miracles CAN happen....

Now.....get back into production.!!!!!!.....:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

That is some really great news there.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is great news!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great news Tom!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

AWESOME NEWS!! gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is some of the best news i have heard in a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy to hear that!! God Bless you & yours!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

So very happy for your praise report Tom! That is a blessing for sure!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - it is sure a relief.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

God is good praise his holy name


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe a little late, but super geat news for you.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is great news!


----------

